# Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012



## Nikolai (9. Jan. 2012)

Auch im Winter kann man sich an den Kakteen erfreuen

 

 

 

 

die milde Witterung läßt auch die Heizkosten im erschwinglichen Bereich. Bisher hat der 500W Elektroheizer 84 Std. geheizt. Das sind 42kWh, bei einem Preis von 18 Ct/kWh = 7,56 Euro. für die bisherige Wintersaison. Das ist es mir allemal wert.
Am meisten freue ich mich aber darauf, wenn ich den Pavillon zum Sommer wieder abbauen kann und die Kakteen frei im Garten stehen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

Schöne Bilder 

Ein paar Dornen von Echinocactus horizonthalonius:


----------



## Hagalaz (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

Hi ihr Kakteenfreunde,
könnt ihr mir vill sagen was ich hier für ein Wolfsmilchgewächs habe?


----------



## Nikolai (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

so, das Schlimmste ist wohl überstanden für diesen Winter. Die -16,5 Grad haben den Kakteen im Pavillon nichts anhaben können. Der kleine Elektroheizer hat aber ordentlich zu tun gehabt.

 

mit 449 Betriebsstunden belaufen sich die Kosten für diesen Winter bisher auf ca. 45 Euro. 

Eine ungewöhnliche Kombination sind sicher __ Schneeglöckchen zwischen den Kakteen. Irgendwie haben die sich da eingeschlichen.

  

Viele Kakteen stellen auch im Winter ihr Wachstum nicht ein. Deutlich erkennt man an dem helleren Grün den Zuwachs.

 


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Echinopsis (22. März 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

Erste Knospen im Gewächshaus...bald gehts wieder los!


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

..ein paar aktuelle Blüten:


----------



## wp-3d (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> ..ein paar aktuelle Blüten:





toll


.


----------



## Echinopsis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

Ein paar aktuelle Blüten - viel Spaß!


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

...wieder ein paar Neue:


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

...weiter gehts:
Blüten vom Wochenende

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

..noch ein paar aktuelle Blüten von heute!


----------



## Nikolai (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

Hallo Daniel,

eine tolle Sammlung sehr schön anzusehen.

hier einmal Blattkakteen, die scheinbar ein wenig aus der Mode gekommen sind. Tatsächlich sind das Pflanzen, die ich von meiner Großmutter übernommen habe, die vor ca. 20 Jahren verstorben ist.

 

 

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

klein aber fein sind aber auch diese:

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gruß Nikoai


----------



## lutzdoggen (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

Wir haben nur dieses Exemplar aber erfreut uns schon viele Jahre mit seinen Blüten.
LG
Uwe u. die Doggenbande


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

Sehr schön, danke fürs einstellen!

Das ist eine Echinopsis


----------



## Nikolai (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteenbilder & Infos 2012*

immer wieder faszinierend anzusehen. Bei der derzeitigen kühlen Witterung halten die Blüten sogar bis zu 3 Tage. Sonst sind sie leider schon nach einem Tag verblüht. Sie verströmen einen Duft, dem teure Parfüm´s kaum nachkommen. 

 

 

 

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------

